# Android-App-Programmierung?



## TrustMe_ImAnEngineer (15. Feb 2018)

Moin,
ich bin gerade vertieft dabei mir Java anzueignen, um eine App zu programmieren. Demnach habe ich mich im Internet mal umgeschaut, wie man sich denn Android Studio am Besten aneignet. Allerdings bin ich bei meiner Suche nicht äußerst erfolgreich gewesen & wollte deshalb mal fragen, wie ihr, die mit Android Studio arbeitet, das gelernt habt!


----------



## Robat (15. Feb 2018)

Naja Android Studio ist ja nur eine IDE. Das einzige was man sich da anlernen kann sind Tastenkürzel o. ä.

Die Android Programmierung hingegen (bspw mittels Java und der Android SDK) kannst du dir entweder mit Büchern (bspw Rheinwerkverlag) oder Tutorials / Videos im Internet aneignen.


----------



## Leschge (18. Feb 2018)

Man sollte eben Grundwissen in der Programmierung haben und wie man mit Layouts, Buttons und Inputfeldern umgeht. Es reicht, wenn du ein paar Tutorials zu Android Studio auf YouTube anschaust, danach müsstest du schon anfangen können.


----------



## JuKu (20. Feb 2018)

Am besten nimmst du die Tutorials von Google:
https://developer.android.com/training/index.html
https://developer.android.com/training/index.html
Da steht alles drin was du brauchst.


----------

